# fungus - what to do?



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

*fungus - what to do? Pics added*

I have just noticed fungus on a couple of blue rams I just got. They are juveniles. Right now it's just a tiny little cottony spot on ones side and ones top fin. And now I have noticed what might be some on a neon tetras tail. I have never had fungus in my aquarium before.

What is the best medication?
Should I treat the whole tank or quarantine them to treat?

Thanks so much!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Try Pimafix. Melafix seems to sometimes help too.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i know methalyne blue works for fungus on eggs, but i think its also good for fungus on fish too. i am not sure though


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Methylene blue, acryflavin, bromthiol green are all anti-fungal dyes (they will dye your decor, blue, yellow, and green respectively) that kill fungus on eggs and fish. Use will care. There are newer anti-fungals out, but I'm not familiar with them. QuickCure contain formalyn and the green dye. Its probably the easiest to get and use. What scares me is how bacterial infection like columnaris can mimic fungus.


----------



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

emc7 said:


> What scares me is how bacterial infection like columnaris can mimic fungus.


After I saw this I googled it. And I think that could possibly be what it is. I'm still reading... but what should I do?

I'll try to get pics up soon

Thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well since columnaris is a bacterial infection, it would make sense to use an antibiotic. Maracyn 1 and Maracyn 2 mixed together will kill almost any bacterial infection. Although, if it is not a bacteria, it will still continue to grow.


----------



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks everyone for your advice! I have them quarantined now. I tried taking pics, i just can't get one good enough to see. but it looks like the columnaris to me.

I couldn't find any pimafix, so should I use the melafix?

Thanks!

posted at the same time. all I could find was the melafix, is that better than nothing or no good at all? 

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

melafix is good for preventing infection in wounds and healing damaged fins. It won't stop a serious infection.


----------



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks! I have them in a 10 gallon tank now by themselves. I did go ahead and use the melafix. But I wasn't thinking...

Can I still use the maracyn now that I have put melafix in there?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You can safely mix the maracyn and melafix. 

Also Pimafix and Melafix are not the same thing. Melafix is an antibiotic. Pimafix is an antifungus.


----------



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

Finally got some half way decent pictures! Is it fungal or bacterial?

Thanks!


----------

